
Virus warning when trying to download putty - Coxa
http://imgur.com/oYPegx3
======
i336_
I'm guessing this is yet another case of "the engine had 2% confidence that it
might possibly be X, so let's call it an X and delete it" antivirus brainfart.
I say throw the URL at Sophos' "virus report" thingy, them about the false
positive, and wait.

The title in this URL seems a little simplistic, but this is what I hand
people on this subject (I'd advise reading at least the first 8-10 _PgDn_ s of
it):
[https://www.reddit.com/r/buildapc/comments/3e16h7/what_is_th...](https://www.reddit.com/r/buildapc/comments/3e16h7/what_is_the_best_antivirus_to_go_on_a_new_computer/)

Also while we're on the subject, are there any effective techniques out there
(binary fuzzing, injecting _nop_ s, or rearranging the code and adding _jmp_
s, for example) to mitigate this? I'm guessing categorically not...

------
jlgaddis
It'd be great if you could provide more details...

~~~
Coxa
That's all I get when I press download on the official putty website. I have
sophos endpoint security and control, version 10.3 installed.

------
BuildTheRobots
have you tried it via ssl?

